# Our Fridge Has A Leak.. Replacement Ideas???



## wicampingfamily (Apr 6, 2009)

Our outback 28RSDS sprung a leak in the cooling unit. Wondering who has replaced a cooling unit, or who has replaced with a conventional fridge? We are parked in a seasonal now. Any ideas or experience regarding this issue.

Thanks!


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

I've helped replace a few cooling units. Economically that is the only way to go. Takes about an hour, the cooling units are plug and play so to speak. if you don't have the confidence in doing it yourself, it is still cheaper to have the cooling unit replaced that replacing the entire unit. If you are thinking about a standard fridge then tat is a different story.
Good luck,







Brian


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

Is the unit a Dometic? If so, I believe they had a recall several years ago on certain models. I had a Dometic in a Coachman and they replaced the refrigerator.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

I helped a buddy do it on an older camper last summer. The directions that come with the replacement cooling units are pretty bad. It shows it as a 1 person job, but it was alot easier with 2 people. On his unit, it wasn't a whole lot cheaper than replacing the whole unit, but I suppose models will vary. You have to pull the fridge out inside the camper, flip it over, and pull all of the back "guts" out of it and replace. Like I said, the directions were poor, but there were some videos on youtube that cleared it up. If you have a little bit of finish carpentry handiwork, might be a chance to replace the whole unit with one of the bigger cubit foot units for a sexy mod alot of people might be interested in?...


----------



## wicampingfamily (Apr 6, 2009)

thanks everyone. i am leaning to doing an amish replacement cooling unit. the cost is so much better and the rest of the unit is in fantastic condition.

the dometic recall was for the heating element to have a plate put around it to "prevent" the heat from burning the coach. i have not seen anything with a unit replacement. my TT had that "recall" mod installed back in 08-09

i do think i will still install a "dorm" fridge in my shed. worst case my beverages are closer to the fire ring









happy camping all...

be safe!

WiCampingFamily


----------



## Bob Landry (Apr 18, 2011)

Unless you dry-camp, consider a compressor model fridge. I recommend to my marine customers that unless you are away from shore power and really need a fridge, there are several on the market hat uses the Danfoss system, and they are very reliable. They will run on either shore power or 12VDC and if precooked, will stay plenty cold for a day of traveling. They will probably run off the vehicles's 12V being fed through the connector. Even better, if you never need 12V capabilities, a residential unit really makes sense with the smaller ones going for a couple of hundred bucks.


----------

